# Goodwill find



## sindy (Sep 9, 2010)

Can't believe i found this for $3.00. It will go great with my Fortune Teller. I wonder how old it is.


----------



## beggars alley (May 4, 2008)

I'M JEALOUS! Nice find!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*We have seen them here*

And photographed them sometimes too.
Floating around the room. What are they? Orbs.
And what exactly Are They? Ghosts, souls? souls in a low-energy mode?
They were photographed after or as we saw them. They were not "lense Flares", moisture, dust, film problem, camera problems, not when you See it, then take it's picture.
The Ravens Grin Inn--Mount Carroll, Ill. hauntedravensgrin.com


----------



## sindy (Sep 9, 2010)

It has a blue lite, I'm going to try different colors or a strobe lite. can you paint on a lite bulb?


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Cool find!!!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes you can paint a light bulb. Stained glass paint works wonders.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

I find the best stuff at Goodwill. I've gotten things from $ .49 to no more then $ 8.00. But you need to buy it when you see it, I just missed out on a 7' wooden walking stick with a carved skull on top the other day. Habitat for Humanity is another Great place.


----------



## Frankenfrog (Oct 19, 2010)

Sweet!! I would just change the color of the bulbs inside. But I would consider painting it to look like an eyeball.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Nice score! It will definitely go great with your Fortune teller! Comgrats! *


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice score!


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Thats a good day right there...


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

That is a great find. I am planning a Gypsy Lady prop for next year, hope I come across something like that!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*A $3.00 paint [email protected] Goodwill!*

Built by Wagner, 120 volts, a small blade vibrates a very short distance at the end, this was brand new too!
I built a steel box around it with a loose piece of steel hanging on a cable in the way of the vibrater's end. The result is a very quick and loud startling noisemaker.
When it does it's noise it has a deep vvviitt! sound with a bell like clank sometimes, which seems to duplicate an electrical short of high voltage to most people= very nice!


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice find thanks for sharing. Good reminder to never pass buy a Goodwill or Big Lots.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nice find. i think i would just consider a different colored light bulb too. unless you want an eyeball or something. that would be cool too


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

Awesome find, you are right, if you see something you like you have to get it that day. If you are not sure, you need to keep your hands on it while you decide. 

I found a cool picture frame made from an old fashioned wood framed window. I wasn't sure if I wanted to pay 14.99 for it so I carried it around for awhile until I decided it was unique enough to spend on.


----------



## ghostuponthefloor (Aug 19, 2009)

Congrats on the awesome find!


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

i bet its from the 70's


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Far out! That's awesome.


----------



## The Man (Jun 30, 2010)

I found this at a local thrift store last week. I don't know what I'm going to do with it but I could not turn it down for $2.

http://www.thewarthogpen.com/halloween_files/tsf1.wmv


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

the man, that is an awesome find. how big is he?


----------



## The Man (Jun 30, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> the man, that is an awesome find. how big is he?


Hallorenescene, the tombstone is 11 inches high.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, that is a nice size. really nice buy


----------



## Frankenfrog (Oct 19, 2010)

I've never seen that one...good find.


----------



## The Man (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for 2 bucks I couldn't pass it by.


----------



## tranzlusent (Oct 16, 2010)

Heck I'd pay 20 for that no questions. That would also look really cool through a window floating around inside on an FCG frame or something. Maybe you could rig something to float it over to your fortune teller. "Ehhhhehehehehehehehe, my crystal ball will tell all," have it float over and land in the hands. 

Would love to find one of those


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice find!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

It's crazy how sometimes you can find such great items there...


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

*Lucked out*

We want to make a "corpse bride" to add to the haunt this year. We went to Goodwill this weekend and found this wedding dress for $29.50 + tax. Very happy about this bargain.

http://i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k481/gator1040/Jan11004.jpg


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

If she had only known what was in store for her wedding dress!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gator, the dress is beautiful. i love the neck piece. you have got to show a picture of how this comes out. and you really, really got a good price.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

thats a very neat find!


----------



## Frankenfrog (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow gator...great find.


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks, I owe it to my daughter. We stop in every once in awhile to find prop clothes and she spotted the wedding dress. Couldn't believe it was so cheap and I almost hate to corpse it out - but of course I still will........


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

gator i love doing wedding dresses. i have four going right now.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=31277479&l=52f8cbd84f&id=1163616531

ok i guess that didnt work!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

That was a great price on the wedding dress. The dresses I've seen at my stores have always been more than that. Nice find.

LadyAlthea, love the photo! May I suggest adding a ring pillow...with the grooms ring _and finger_ on top!! Or maybe the bride can carry an arm with a wedding ring on the ring finger.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

that is a neat idea! The pic i posted is of the woman who purchased the dress. ill give the pillow a try for one of the others im working on.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lady, nice job on the dress. ghost of spooky, great details to add


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i went to goodwill this week, and i got 2 small angel statues for $0.75 each that are going to take up recidence in my flower bed. then when halloween comes around, they will adorn a grave


----------



## herqulis (Jan 5, 2011)

hello....
happy new year


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> i went to goodwill this week, and i got 2 small angel statues for $0.75 each that are going to take up recidence in my flower bed. then when halloween comes around, they will adorn a grave



Awesome find and can't beat the price!! Well done!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

looks like I need to get back to the thrift store shopping!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*My Goodwill buys today*

Haven't been to Goodwill for a while and decided to stop by today. You guys got me in the car! Glad you gave me the impetus. Had a _really_ good day there. Stopped by 2 locations.

First purchase -- got these two items for halloween. The Gemmy 4 ft air inflatable ended up costing $5.52. Works great. This was my first inflatable (don't plan on any more but thought he would look great on our porch entry roof) and I was surprised at how quiet the motor was actually. The RCA Home Control Key Chain remote will be useful controlling 2 props (on/off), final price $2.04. Both items' tags were color coded green and all green tags received an additional discount so got even luckier coming in today.











2nd location -- My best and favorite Goodwill purchase however was this cool Gothic looking baby carriage. Came with Spanish moss attached. I suspect it was a donation from a fellow haunter. BTW it even creaks when you push it!


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

oh
my
god
that carriage is AWESOME


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks, I really love it. I was very excited about it when I saw it. Too bad our fog had dissipated a lot this morning by the time I brought it home (it was very cold and the fog was really thick earlier), otherwise I would have taken the picture of the carriage surrounded by natural fog. I'm picturing a crow or two on the carriage and a glow coming from inside the carriage bed area. Over the past few years in one of our second story windows, I've used a banner-like prop with black lighting of a ghostly vintage-dressed young mother holding a baby. She looks out the window to our yard and beyond. I think the two will complement each other well. Plus I have a vintage nanny costume that I can work into the theme too. I'm so psyched about the carriage though. I thought the pic of it might inspire some home-made creations out there. I know that someone took parts and created this one.



Oh and forgot to mention that I found one of those WowWee Paper Jamz guitars (reg 24.99) for $9.99 too. I put batteries in it and was playing around with it today. Pretty cool. I'm hoping to figure out a way to use it with a skeleton guitarist prop who might be making an appearance at my Bat Bar one night in the future. They are super thin and lightweight and look really good so should be a nice prop addition to any ghoul bands you might be using in your haunt. The one I picked up at Goodwill was Style 10 Series 2 (Rock and Roll All Nite, Louie Louie and School's Out). I'd love to find Style 16 Series 3 (Don't Fear The Reaper, Hello There and Frankenstein) for a similar price. I'm going to see what Big Lots! has since they also carry these. 

If you play the guitar and are thinking of going as a monster rocker and can find one of these for a similar price of $10, I think this would be a great costume accessory (not that expensive if something happens to it, and you can really play it freestyle; just keep some extra batteries on you). 

BTW Gibson Guitars had sued WowWee and all the retailers that sold them, and received an injunction around 12/28/10 and all product was to be pulled. I noticed in today's news however, the suit was settled with prejudice either today or yesterday and WowWee can continue to sell (probably after some financial arrangements were made) and actually my Walgreens has had them for sale all thru the Xmas season and never pulled them.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

You hit the lottery with that find.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks gator for your comment on my angels. ghost of spooky, those are 2 nice finds. you know, i didn't care for the inflatables, but they are growing on me. they are coming out with such cute ones. nice score


----------



## Frankenfrog (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow...you did real good on that carriage


----------

